# Review: VSL Concert D-274 Light piano



## ptram (Jun 12, 2019)

Vienna Symphonic Library (VSL) recently introduced a huge sampled piano based on a very recent Steinway D-274 concert. They also offer a reduced version with the new Synchron-ized Special Edition orchestral library. A grand piano sampled with the greatest accuracy, at a price that can be very low.

Vienna Symphonic Library (VSL) Concert D-274 Light

(Please note that these pages contain advertising, automatically chosen by Google).

Paolo


----------

